# Racket/racquet sports enthusiasts wanted



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm sure there are plenty of threads about this so I apologise in advance. Looking to set up a regular weekly group of players to play in Dubai any (or all); Badminton, Tennis, Table-Tennis or Squash (on a side note also looking for 5-a-side footie players). Just looking to keep fit so all standards welcome.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Im in for Badminton


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Badminton*



Dubai here i come! said:


> Im in for Badminton


I've just sent you a PM


----------



## LFrost (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi. Also interested in playing Badminton. Irregular visitor to Dubai at the moment, but may become a permanent resident. Also interested to join a Badminton club/league if you have any details. Let me know when you get some dates and court locations. Nice!!


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Badminton*



LFrost said:


> Hi. Also interested in playing Badminton. Irregular visitor to Dubai at the moment, but may become a permanent resident. Also interested to join a Badminton club/league if you have any details. Let me know when you get some dates and court locations. Nice!!


Hi. If you could get up to 5 posts I can send you a PM


----------



## rockyj123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi, I am new to Dubai and am interested in badminton and football..


----------



## two (Dec 30, 2014)

Up for squash!


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*sqush*



two said:


> Up for squash!


Hi,
If you can get up to at least 5 posts I can send you a PM to request your email


----------



## gdover (Sep 13, 2015)

*Tennis and Squash*



vijays1 said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of threads about this so I apologise in advance. Looking to set up a regular weekly group of players to play in Dubai any (or all); Badminton, Tennis, Table-Tennis or Squash (on a side note also looking for 5-a-side footie players). Just looking to keep fit so all standards welcome.


Hi! New to the forum - am interested in tennis or squash. I live downtown, but Marina/JLT,BusinessBay, DIFC, WTC are all convenient enough. 

Not sure how to contact you given that I am new so can't use PM and think can't post. Will try to get up to 5 posts and PM you back.


----------



## srid (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey,

Even I am interested in Badminton. kindly let me know when and where


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Cannot send a private message to provide details until you have posted at least 5 times


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

gdover said:


> Hi! New to the forum - am interested in tennis or squash. I live downtown, but Marina/JLT,BusinessBay, DIFC, WTC are all convenient enough.
> 
> Not sure how to contact you given that I am new so can't use PM and think can't post. Will try to get up to 5 posts and PM you back.


Cannot send you a private message to provide details unless you have posted at least 5 times


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

srid said:


> Hey,
> 
> Even I am interested in Badminton. kindly let me know when and where


Cannot send you a private message to provide details unless you have posted at least 5 times


----------



## gdover (Sep 13, 2015)

vijays1 said:


> Cannot send you a private message to provide details unless you have posted at least 5 times


Vijay - I can't wait until I am at 5 posts so we can PM each other!


----------



## gdover (Sep 13, 2015)

vijays1 said:


> Cannot send you a private message to provide details unless you have posted at least 5 times


I think I am now at 5 posts! Please PM me back


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

gdover said:


> I think I am now at 5 posts! Please PM me back


sent a PM


----------



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

vijays1 said:


> Cannot send a private message to provide details until you have posted at least 5 times


I am game for tennis around JLT area


----------



## srid (Sep 17, 2015)

*Hi Five !*

Believe now Im 5


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

srid said:


> Believe now Im 5


sent you a pm


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

harman_77 said:


> I am game for tennis around JLT area


sent you a pm


----------



## Lizsa12 (Oct 14, 2015)

Im in for badminton!


----------



## Superstylo (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm in Business Bay. I'm in for some football and squash. Whose down? PM me if you have a game going already or if you want to get one going.


----------

